# Giusto per te



## Eccetera

Ciao a tutti,
una domanda: se devo tradurre "giusto per te" nel senso di "che si adatta alle tue esigenze", va bene mettere "meilleur pour vous" o c'è una formula più specifica? 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## brian

Ciao, Eccetera e benvenut,

io direi:

_giusto per te = juste pour toi
giusto per Lei = juste pour vous
giusto per voi = juste pour vous
_


----------



## Eccetera

Sapevo che "meilleur" non era la scelta migliore...

Grazie mille, anche del Benvenuta!


----------



## acquamarina81

Juste pour toi....

second me è l'espressione più azzeccata


----------



## Dattelpalme

Eccetera said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> una domanda: se devo tradurre "giusto per te" nel senso di "che si adatta alle tue esigenze", va bene mettere "meilleur pour vous" o c'è una formula più specifica?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!


 
Je dirais "qui te convient" comme p.e. dans "Choisissez la voiture qui vous convient." (Scegliete/Scelga/Scelgano la macchina che fa al caso vostro/Suo/Loro.)


----------



## Corsicum

Eccetera said:


> Sapevo che "meilleur" non era la scelta migliore...


Je suis d’accord avec les autres remarques et propositions mais tu es trop sévère avec ta premiére idée, tout dépend du contexte, on peut dire aussi :
_Cette maison/voiture est exactement adaptée à tes besoins, c’est justement celle qu’il te faut, __c’est le meilleur compromis pour toi, c’est la meilleure solution, le meilleur choix. _
*Si tu utilises "*_meilleur_*" il faut préciser en quoi c’est "*_meilleur_*"* : _le choix, la solution…._
*Quel est le contexte ?*


----------

